# Collard Greens



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm always looking for something new to plant in the garden, and this year was collard greens. Have about a dozen plants that have just been sitting in the garden getting enormous. After all, who wants to try some funny looking greens when you have so many familiar vegetables to feast upon?

So, tonight I finally went out and grabbed a bunch of leaves, cooked them in chicken broth (along with bacon, butter onions and garlic), and all I have to say is;

*Holey cow!*

Where have these been hiding all my life! I've discovered a new favorite vegetable dish. I could eat a whole bowl of them alone for supper (and just about did). These are definitely going to be a new staple in the garden.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh reeeeaaallly? Never had em before. You have piqued my interest....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I'm always looking for something new to plant in the garden, and this year was collard greens. Have about a dozen plants that have just been sitting in the garden getting enormous. After all, who wants to try some funny looking greens when you have so many familiar vegetables to feast upon?
> 
> So, tonight I finally went out and grabbed a bunch of leaves, cooked them in chicken broth (*along with bacon, butter onions and garlic*), and all I have to say is;
> 
> ...


i've eaten lots worse cooked like that (*along with bacon, butter onions and garlic*) and it tasted great as well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I'm always looking for something new to plant in the garden, and this year was collard greens. Have about a dozen plants that have just been sitting in the garden getting enormous. After all, who wants to try some funny looking greens when you have so many familiar vegetables to feast upon?
> 
> So, tonight I finally went out and grabbed a bunch of leaves, cooked them in chicken broth (along with bacon, butter onions and garlic), and all I have to say is;
> 
> ...


Pictures???


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2021)

Collard greens are mighty tasty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 17, 2021)

I've never had collard greens. What do collard greens taste most similar to?

And please don't say kale... Kale tastes like I'm eating the way lawn clippings smell. Maybe not a bad smell or connection to some, but when you're allergic to grass, the association isn't a good one... (Yup, I used to enjoy mowing the lawn as a kid. Eventually had to give it up when I became allergic. Seems I like breathing more than I like cutting the lawn...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i've eaten lots worse cooked like that (*along with bacon, butter onions and garlic*) and it tasted great as well


That was my thought too as I was typing. Could insert almost any food before that phrase and it would be true.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures???


I'll shoot some pics, but won't be until Friday. 


Sprung said:


> I've never had collard greens. What do collard greens taste most similar to?
> 
> And please don't say kale... Kale tastes like I'm eating the way lawn clippings smell. Maybe not a bad smell or connection to some, but when you're allergic to grass, the association isn't a good one... (Yup, I used to enjoy mowing the lawn as a kid. Eventually had to give it up when I became allergic. Seems I like breathing more than I like cutting the lawn...)


Ever had sauteed spinach? These were much better, and heartier. Sometimes spinach has a bitter flavor, but these didn't at all (included a TB of white vinegar while simmering to remove any bitter flavor). Nowhere near as sweet as cabbage, but not dissimilar. Not at all like lawn clippings, nowhere near that much "green" taste. 

This was the basic recipe I sort of followed, only used more bacon, only 1/2 an onion and added the vinegar. Saw several recipes that suggested the vinegar, so added it in.









Kickin' Collard Greens


These easy Southern collard greens are kickin' thanks to flavorful additions like bacon, onions, and red pepper flakes.




www.allrecipes.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2021)

Got me thinking when I mentioned cabbage, anybody ever make cabbage rolls with collard greens? Would be a lot easier to roll them up. Also wondering about lacto fermented collard greens. I love my homemade sauerkraut, will have to start looking for some more recipes.

Did I mention I've got lots of collards......


----------



## SENC (Aug 17, 2021)

A real delight! The first key to collards is cleaning them - they hold the dirt and grit like no other leafy green, so we triple-wash them. Highly recommend with black-eyed peas and a good salt-cured/Virginia ham biscuit (homemade, of course). A few splashes of Tabasco on those greens and what was great becomes spectacular. Durn, I'm hungry. Can't wait for New Years' Day!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 17, 2021)

Sprung said:


> I've never had collard greens. *What do collard greens taste most similar to*?
> 
> And please don't say kale... Kale tastes like I'm eating the way lawn clippings smell. Maybe not a bad smell or connection to some, but when you're allergic to grass, the association isn't a good one... (Yup, I used to enjoy mowing the lawn as a kid. Eventually had to give it up when I became allergic. Seems I like breathing more than I like cutting the lawn...)


*bacon, butter onions and garlic*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2021)

Might have to try them, I love greens in general! Turnip.greens I have never tried either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2021)

SENC said:


> A real delight! The first key to collards is cleaning them - they hold the dirt and grit like no other leafy green, so we triple-wash them. Highly recommend with black-eyed peas and a good salt-cured/Virginia ham biscuit (homemade, of course). A few splashes of Tabasco on those greens and what was great becomes spectacular. Durn, I'm hungry. Can't wait for New Years' Day!


I must have a different leaf type on my collards, mine are a very smooth leaf and no dirt at all, a quick rinse was all they needed.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, seeing as the consensus is they don't taste like lawn clippings, I think we'll have to maybe plant some next year and give them a try...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 18, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> *bacon, butter onions and garlic*



Well, I have been subject to eating things that even such good things haven't been able to compensate for or cover up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Got me thinking when I mentioned cabbage, anybody ever make cabbage rolls with collard greens? Would be a lot easier to roll them up. Also wondering about lacto fermented collard greens. I love my homemade sauerkraut, will have to start looking for some more recipes.
> 
> Did I mention I've got lots of collards......


They are often canned like turnip greens. I have never seen em krauted. Not that you can't, just have not seen them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 18, 2021)

Polk Salad Annie

by Tony Joe White & Johnny Cash


----------



## trc65 (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's a picture of my collard greens. The potato fork off to the side is about 40" tall.





Showing the size of the basal leaves next to my size 10 1/2 boot.






@2feathers Creative Making 

Frank, evidently making fermented collards is a thing in a small part of North Carolina. Found a recipe and the name of some small producers with a quick search.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm more of a mustard green fan, but I definitely will eat the collard greens too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 19, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a picture of my collard greens. The potato fork off to the side is about 40" tall.
> 
> View attachment 214613
> 
> ...


Will have to look at that. I like sauerkraut. And kimchi...


----------



## trc65 (Aug 19, 2021)

I make a couple batches (~12#) of kraut each year long with a batch of kimchi. Absolutely love the kimchi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 19, 2021)

Nothing wrong with collard greens, butter beans and cornbread. Oh yes and some pepper sauce. I grew up on Collards, mustard greens and turnip greens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

First came across fermented collard greens in a restaurant in NC years and years ago when I was looking after a satellite office of ours - but I think they are really a thing in parts of SC. About 5 years ago when I was new to fermenting and would ferment anything that wasn't nailed down, I tried some. Just did basic salt ferment - no added flavors. I shredded the leaves like cabbage, but if I remember correctly the NC ones were wider slices - maybe 3/4" inch. Flavor was fine, but the texture was different than the cabbage kraut. Wasn't crisp but sorta chewy. Not bad, but different. If I do again - I'd definitely add some other flavors - garlic/onion, spices etc.... 

Never made kimchi - wife said she would not like it - so never broached the subject!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> Nothing wrong with collard greens, butter beans and cornbread. Oh yes and some pepper sauce. I grew up on Collards, mustard greens and turnip greens.


Thats funny Ray - my experience was different. Did not see a cooked green - except spinach - growing up in San Antone. I suspect, my parents did not like them. In fact, did not see any until moving here to Nashville. Turnip greens seem to be big here, but collards come close behind. I like mustard greens, but don't see them much.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2021)

@Mike Hill I also mix collards and mustards to get a different flavor. Just wash them good, put them in a pot of water, throw in a pinch of salt, let them boil (of course you can add bacon, ham hocks or what ever). When they boil down and make a nice tasting "licker" they are ready. I always get me a small bowl of them and add pepper sauce and that is my tasting session.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

Never had the mixture - I don't think. I for years waited on the family to send me some Chile Pequins so could make some pepper vinegar - I used what I had brought with me in a year or two. But they never did send me any - so I found out I liked Louisiana hot sauce (not tobasco) on my greens and been eating them drenched in Louisiana hot sauce ever since. However, a few years ago, I finally found seeds for Chile Pequins for sale and grew some of my own and fermented them. That was good on the greens! The year before, grew some tobasco pepper and fermented them and they were very good on the greens. Also fermented some green and some red (ripe) jalapenos, but although really good on other things, did not care for them on the greens. I tried some greens on cheesy/garlicy grits - now that's lip-smacking. Iff'n I had a BBQ restaurant - that would be on the menu!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2021)

@Mike Hill my go to hot sauce for fried fish, chili, hamburgers and bunch of other stuff is the Louisiana Hot Sauce with the big red dot on the bottle. I go through 2-3 of those 12 ounce bottles a month. My wife liked Franks Hot Sauce. Louisiana Hot Sauce makes a couple of hotter ones. I like the one with the flames on the bottle on my eggs.
We went through the Tabasco place in New Iberia a couple of times. My Grand Mother on my Dad's side was from New Iberia.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2021)

@trc65 I like kraut and some kimchi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> @Mike Hill my go to hot sauce for fried fish, chili, hamburgers and bunch of other stuff is the Louisiana Hot Sauce with the big red dot on the bottle. I go through 2-3 of those 12 ounce bottles a month. My wife liked Franks Hot Sauce. Louisiana Hot Sauce makes a couple of hotter ones. I like the one with the flames on the bottle on my eggs.
> We went through the Tabasco place in New Iberia a couple of times. My Grand Mother on my Dad's side was from New Iberia.


The red dot is my go to most often. Did not realize they have more than one strength. I actually like to take swigs of it. Funny you mentioned using it on fish. Only been about 5 years I've been using it on fried catfish and fried okra. About that time the restaurants around here started using catfish strips rather than whole filets. To me the strips don't have enough flavor.

Always wanted to age my fermented tabasco in oak. Bought a small oak barrel, but still way too big. I couldn't grow that many peppers much less eat gallons of it. Maybe I need to make my own oak container.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 24, 2021)

Aways liked Franks, but I make my own these days a little hotter than Franks. One is a mix of habanero and cayenne with a vinegar base and the other is made from lemon drop peppers. A little hotter than cayenne, lemon drop peppers are yellow at maturity and have a subtle lemon flavor along with the heat. 

For a little extra flavor with a slight Caribbean bent, I add whole allspice and cloves to a couple jars.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> @Mike Hill
> We went through the Tabasco place in New Iberia a couple of times. My Grand Mother on my Dad's side was from New Iberia.


That's a pretty cool tour through that factory. I bought a couple stave from one of their barrels they ferment the tabasco in. With the intent to make pen blanks out of them. Also the gift shop got a lot of money from me on Tabasco sauces you can't find on the shelves.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 25, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> That's a pretty cool tour through that factory. I bought a couple stave from one of their barrels they ferment the tabasco in. With the intent to make pen blanks out of them. Also the gift shop got a lot of money from me on Tabasco sauces you can't find on the shelves.
> 
> View attachment 214895 View attachment 214896 View attachment 214897 View attachment 214898 View attachment 214899


Knew they had a number of different sauces - but no idea that many - All I've seen is 2 or 3. Like their jalapeno. Its why I started fermenting my own jalapenos - bought a bottle of the Tabasco Jalapeno - liked it, went to go buy more but nobody had it - so made it myself.

Only in Louisiana would a pile of salt be called an island!

Twenty years ago - had a boss who married into the Mars portion of the Uncle Ben's Rice family. Apparently they knew the McIlhenny family well. Always said he would take me down fishing and we'd go have a personal tour of the Tabasco plant and grounds - but never did. Maybe that's why my life seems incomplete!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2021)

@Mike Hill put that on your bucket list and go on down there, you will enjoy the tour. Take your fishing gear with you and maybe catch some fish to fry or grill and use some of that hot sauce.


----------

